# Black snapper rigs?



## Bud4u (Jul 9, 2009)

This is a noob question, but i am kinda new to saltwater fishing...well....fishing all together. lol. I want to catch some black snapper and need some info on a few things, like hook size, best bait, type of leader, bay or gulfand so on and so on. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thx.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Small ones (still legal)can be caught around structure in the bay using light line (10-12# test) with a small hook tied directly to the line and a small split shot about 8-12'' up the line from the hook. Live shrimp work good for bait.

The big ones are in the gulf on wrecks and live bottom. For these you need to rig as light as possible. If the current is running I will put a 1/2 oz sinker directly onto a 25-30# main line and tie the hook directly to the main line and fish the bait in the upper water column. If you can chum them up to the surface they become even more line shy and you need to go with lighter line and no weight. It also helps if you hide the hook inside the bait where it isn't visible. My biggest one so far was just over 12 lbs, got it on a live threadfinnear the bottom while fishing a wreck in the gulf.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Natice posted some good info there. The only think I would add is that when using the lighter line, use a lon shank hook so the teeth don't cut the hook. Just hide as much of the shank in the bait as possible. A number 4 seems to work pretty good for me.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

6lb mainline, 15lb floro, smallest wieght possible, #6 084 hook, n live lys or live shrimp.. cant beat it


----------



## Bud4u (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info, ill try it all out and give ya a report.


----------

